# SS 16.07.22 - Mendelssohn String Symphony #9



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Felix Mendelssohn (1809 - 1847)*

*String Symphony no. 9 in C major*

I. Grave - Allegro
II. Andante
III. Scherzo
IV. Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we finally get to Mendelssohn's string symphonies. He wrote the 13 string symphonies (no. 8 is in two versions of which one includes other instruments) between 1821 and1823. Although showing much debt to Haydn, Mendelssohn's harmony and form even at this early date show his mastery of the medium and one only has to think in another two years of his brilliant Octet written in 1825. Many recordings of the works. Below is Masur and Leipzig Gewandhaus. I have also the Lev Markiv with the Nieuw Sinfonietta of Amsterdam.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

I will join in with Masur and the Gewandhaus.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

My choice will be Sir Neville Marriner and ASMF.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

cougarjuno said:


> one only has to think in another two years of his brilliant Octet written in 1825.


To be fair, he revised it before its publication in 1832.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Goodman is my favourite.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

*my choice*


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mika said:


> View attachment 171154
> 
> 
> *my choice*


Ditto with the Orpheus.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll go with this one - a set I have rarely played as I found the works a little empty. Maybe this will be an opportunity to find what others hear in these works.










EDIT (some hours later): In fact I enjoyed it much more than I was expecting. I think it was just not what I was hoping for when I last played it.


----------

